# Wanted to introduce you to my chickens.



## Spoon (Jun 22, 2012)

Please check out my video. I have gotten rid of several of my hens this year and wanted to do a video showing what I am starting with this year. I may pick up some fresh blood but this is what I have. I strictly raise banties (Banthams) and not real fancy banties. Mine are hard working fools. They act like guineas but are smart...atleast by chicken standards. Leave a comment and let me know what you think.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice flock, what breeds are they?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Put the big rooster in the stewpot, and keep the younger one. They have the same colors, and you may raise another with the colors you want. The big guy has the whole flock on edge. But it is a pretty flock!!


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

Beautiful birds.


----------



## Spoon (Jun 22, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Put the big rooster in the stewpot, and keep the younger one. They have the same colors, and you may raise another with the colors you want. The big guy has the whole flock on edge. But it is a pretty flock!!


They usually don't all hang together. There are two distinct groups. They just all came up there because I threw some scratch out.

I have to keep two with all the predators around, just as a back up plan.


----------

